# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  Migraines

## Total Eclipse

Does anyone else gets back migraines?  ::(:  Mine aren't due to anxiety persay (and have a lot of health issues). But does anyone else get bad migraines? What do you take for your pains? Typical OTC stuff doesn't work for me -- but I'm interested into finding out what works for other people.

----------


## Lunaire

I occasionally get migraines but they're typically stress-related.

The only thing that really seems to work for me is getting some alone time where I can meditate and relax, but I don't often get that opportunity because usually I'm stuck doing whatever caused me the migraine to begin with (like work).

----------


## lethargic nomad

I think I get a weird type of migraine.  It's painless but my vision is affected for 20-60 minutes.  Everything gets blurry in both eyes so I can't even read the words on my computer screen.  Those are the only symptoms. I get no nausea or pain. 

Just hope it's not a mini-stroke. 


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Acephalgic_migraine

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Scintillating_scotoma

----------


## Wishie

Have you tried Marijuana?

Clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD) revisited: can this concept explain the therapeutic benefits of cannabis in migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and other treatment-resistant conditions?

Smith SC, Wagner MS.
Abstract
OBJECTIVES:
Ethan B. Russo's paper of December 1, 2003 explored the concept of a clinical endocannabinoid deficiency (CECD) underlying the pathophysiology of migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and other functional conditions alleviated by clinical cannabis.
METHODS:
Available literature was reviewed, including searches via the National Library of medicine database and other sources.
RESULTS:
A review of the literature indicates that significant progress has been made since Dr. Ethan B. Russo's landmark paper, just ten years ago (February 2, 2004). Investigation at that time suggested that cannabinoids can block spinal, peripheral and gastrointestional mechanisms that promote pain in headache, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and muscle spasm.

CONCLUSION:
Subsequent research has confirmed that underlying endocannabinoid deficiencies indeed play a role in migraine, fibromyalgia, irritable bowel syndrome and a growing list of other medical conditions. Clinical experience is bearing this out. Further research and especially, clinical trials will further demonstrate the usefulness of medical cannabis. As legal barriers fall and scientific bias fades this will become more apparent.

https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/24977967

----------


## Antidote

Yeah I get migraines usually just before I get my period. I often don't take medication though, except aspirin and maybe some of my left over lyrica to help me sleep better. I also get visual migraines but they're quite rare. I had one a couple of months ago for the first time in years, and I remember being a nervous wreck a few days before it happened. Couldn't understand why I was so anxious. Then one morning I woke up, started reading my tablet, and noticed I was having trouble seeing, then the whole scintillating scotoma thing occurred, followed by a headache. I'm really bad at spotting my prodromes even when they last for days. 

For women who get visual migraines / migraines with aura... be careful with hormonal birth control because it's contraindicated: http://www.livestrong.com/article/69...ine-sufferers/





> Stroke Risk
> 
> Women who experience aura, or sensory disturbances, before a migraine are at increased risk for stroke, according to Susan Hutchinson, MD, of the Women's Medical Group of Irvine, California and advisor to the American Headache Society. Those who have migraines without aura have a similar risk for stroke as those who do not have migraines---less than three strokes per 10,000 people, according to Hutchinson. For women who have migraine with aura, the risk of stroke rises to 11 strokes per 10,000 people. Oral contraceptive use further raises a woman's risk for stroke. When oral contraceptives are used by women who have migraine with aura, the risk of stroke jumps to 23 per 10,000 people, said Hutchinson.

----------


## lethargic nomad

> I get a similar type of migraine expect I go numb on half my body/ and feel pain. Hospital calls them hemiplegic migraines and not mini strokes. 
> 
> https://ghr.nlm.nih.gov/condition/sp...legic-migraine
> 
> And I also get chronic migraines and status migrainous attacks.  
> 
> How often are your migraines. Do you take any meds to control them?




I haven't been to the doctor. It's a self-diagnosis.  It was pretty rare for a long while.  Maybe once or twice a year, if that.  The past year or two it has happened several times.  Seemed to happen a lot while was studying for exams last year.  Might have been the stress of studying so much.  Like the week before an exam, I'd study over 10 hours a day and do over 200 tricky multiple choice questions.  I wonder if my blood pressure got higher and then that triggered the migraine.

I was worried it might happen during an exam, but luckily it didn't.  Happened at work a couple times and I had a hell of a time trying to use excel.

----------


## Otherside

I used to get Migranes with Aura. Generally get repeated bouts of blurred vision that last for a couple of seconds, dizziness, nausea. Haven't had one in a while though. Last one I had was when I was sixteen maybe? I panicked, did a google on the symptoms, and convinced myself that I had a brain tumour based off of what I read on WebMD. 

Recently, I was getting headaches but I think they were just tension headaches rather than a migrane. Weren't to bad and there was none of the "aura" symptoms. just a feeling of pressure behind the eyes.

----------


## Aliya_12

I get pain killer

----------


## Aliya_12

> What meds work the best for you?



I don't remember its name..

----------


## Ajay

I know this is an older post. TotalEclipse I get the numbness tingling down one side as well. I asked doc today if it was a migraine. I get spots in vision, fullness behind eye, intense sensitivity to noise like bad it causes agitation and me to be short with others, sensitivity to light and only the left side seems affected. Every now and then I will get a actual headache following the symptoms but usually just the “aura” if that’s what I am experiencing. Ct scan was normal had one because of the tingling twitching numbness down left from head to toe and difficulty with pronunciation and  placing words correctly in sentence and slurred speech.  Has anything helped?

----------


## JamieWAgain

I get very bad migraines and sometimes wake up with one. Mine I believe are mostly sinus migraines. I need to take two excedrin immediately and if that doesn’t work I have fiorecet. (Sp). If that doesn’t work it’s a dark room and washcloth. Horrible.

----------

